# Another new guy with a L245 question



## Littlehillhunte (Oct 9, 2011)

Hello all I know from just browsing ya'lls forum that ya'll get alot of new people here with a L245 Kubota questions. Well here I am another one. I have a deer camp in central Misssissippi where I have been given a hand me down Kubota L245 which I use to bush hog and till up plots to plant for deer season.

#1 My problem is this tractor does not have high gear. The handle to put this tractor into high gear has been broken off. When I tried to use some vice grips to put it into high gear the tractor would not go anywhere when put into gear. Plus I don't know if someone has taken it out or does this problem happen to older model 245's pre 1980's. 

#2 Does anyone know where to find fenders for this tractor?

#3 On my 3 point hitch the top link does not adjust too old which has been a problem for my bush hog which does not line up properly when being used to cut. The front end drags forward too much digging into the ground. It is not level at all. Because the top link does not adjust. Where can I get a top link at?

If anyone has any insight into these problems I would appreciate there knowledge greatly.


----------



## jcaravalho (Oct 1, 2010)

ok problem #1 are you sure you have the lever all the way down for high gear there is a neutral setting i have to adjust my vice grips to get it into it on mine 



#2 can't help you i would try tractor bone yards 


#3 try tractor supply they are usually only 30 dollars


----------

